# Pier View Cottages,,,Kure Beach



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok;

Whats the scoop on the Pier View Cottages in Kure Beach. 

I have driven by them several times and always thought they would be a good weekend dude place to stay in the off season as they are only 2 blocks from the Kure Pier and 2-3 miles from Fort Fisher.

But I have called them, got no answer except their answering machine and I left them my number to call back, but no reply.

Questions are:

1. Are they closed for the season

2. What are their prices

3. How many beds and do they have a kitchen/kitchenette

Any info would be more than I have now so bring it on....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This may answer some of your questions. Google is your friend...


http://www.visitnc.com/tools_search_detail.asp?Propertyid=42267


----------



## Capt Kurt (Jan 5, 2008)

A friend of mine came down off-season and stayed at the Sea Ranch Motel.....it was very nice and very inexpensive. I think it was between $40-$50 a night, right on the water, clean, and close to everything.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt Kurt said:


> A friend of mine came down off-season and stayed at the Sea Ranch Motel.....it was very nice and very inexpensive. I think it was between $40-$50 a night, right on the water, clean, and close to everything.


I have stayed there many times and love it  but they close for the season at the end of Oct so I am looking for an alternative..

As to the prices at Sea Ranch they are very reasonable but I always stay in on of the ocean view efficiencies and those cost $60 during the week and $70 on the weekend.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

AirDown said:


> This may answer some of your questions. Google is your friend...
> 
> 
> http://www.visitnc.com/tools_search_detail.asp?Propertyid=42267


Ok;

Called them again...no answer///

Question:

Is Pierview Cottages open NOW ?"?????


----------

